# SCRAP METAL PISTON SLINGSHOT ( i just had to )



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

After seeing one posted on here earlier this summer (?), i wanted to make one. I actually found one laying in the middle of a road one day. Ive had it for a while, just recently i decided to band it up. Got some rubberbands on it with a homemade pouch. I was going to throw away the bolts, but when i noticed that one side of each had a slant on the bolt heads, i decided to use it to my advantage. To prevent the bolts from slipping i simply wrapped a rubber band around the bottom of the bolts to hold it in place, its holding very well, im still planning on getting some nuts for it. well enough of the jibber jabber here it is my piston slingshot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like your ingenuity!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Or should that be _engine_uity?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks bullet proof, i like it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, I was just thinking the same thing, using eye bolts for tubing joerge style.....

Nicely Done!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Scrounge, scrounge, scrounge!!! Good job! It even has a pinky hole!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job
Semper Fidelus
Mike


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

A connecting rod. No kidding!!! How does it shoot?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I bet that could shoot through an engine block.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks to all for the replies, as for how it shoots, if you like slingshots with a low fork, this shoots like one. everyone should add this to thier list of scraps turned into slingshots. 
ENGINEUITY..... - i liked that one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have always loved the piston slingshots. I need to make one!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's mine, made by Jephroux.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

@ZDP-189 .........ENGINEUITY pure quality mate made me smile 
Love this chaps absolutely fantastic 
Idea looks the dogs danglers


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

@ Dayhiker - thats the one that started it.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice love that shooter


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Fantastico compadre , es pistonudo , muy chulo ._
_Abrazote_


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I made something similar a while ago. How is yours working for you?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> I made something similar a while ago. How is yours working for you?


[font=comic sans ms,cursive]aint seen you in a while. how you been? well its working out pretty good. i finally got the nuts to put on it . like i said before, if you like low forks, this is something youll like.[/font]


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Imperial said:


> I made something similar a while ago. How is yours working for you?


[font=comic sans ms,cursive]aint seen you in a while. how you been? well its working out pretty good. i finally got the nuts to put on it . like i said before, if you like low forks, this is something youll like.[/font]
[/quote]
I am pretty. Been busy lately, so I haven't been on the forum.


----------

